# any act or conduct that would be deemed hate violence (subjunctive)



## NinaDee

Buenas noches,

Esta consulta tiene que ver con el uso del indicativo/subjuntivo en las definiciones. Me parece que en la definición en sí no se usa subjuntivo, pero si hay una lista de ejemplos dentro de la definición, puede que se use. He proporcionado un ejemplo a continuación:

Original: “'Bullying' means any severe or pervasive physical or verbal act or conduct, including communications made in writing or by means of an electronic act, and including one or more acts committed by a student or group of students which *would be deemed* hate violence or harassment, threats, or intimidation, which *are directed* toward one or more students that *has or can be reasonably predicted to have* the effect of one or more of the following:"

Mi intento: “'Hostigamiento' se refiere a cualquier acto o conducta grave o constante —ya sea físico o verbal—, incluyendo comunicaciones por escrito o mediante un acto electrónico, e incluyendo uno o más actos cometidos por un alumno o grupo de alumnos que se *consideren* como violencia motivada por el odio, acoso, amenazas o intimidación, que se *dirige* a uno o más alumnos y que *ha tenido*, o se *puede* anticipar razonablemente que tendrá, uno o más de los siguientes efectos:"

Cuando dice "incluyendo uno o más actos...", me parece que se refiere a actos hipotéticos que, por ende, requieren el uso del subjuntivo ("consideren"). Sin embargo, en el resto de la oración, me parece que esos verbos forman parte de la definición en sí, y por lo tanto, no se necesita el subjuntivo. Podríamos quitar la sección de ejemplos y la definición sería: “'Hostigamiento' se refiere a cualquier acto o conducta grave o constante —ya sea físico o verbal—, que se *dirige* a uno o más alumnos y que *ha tenido*, o se *puede* anticipar razonablemente que tendrá, uno o más de los siguientes efectos:"

Mil gracias por la aclaración.


----------



## Magazine

NinaDee said:


> Mi intento: “'Hostigamiento' se refiere a cualquier acto o conducta grave o constante —ya sea físico o verbal—, incluyendo comunicaciones por escrito o mediante un acto electrónico, e incluyendo uno o más actos cometidos por un alumno o grupo de alumnos que se *consideren* como violencia motivada por el odio, acoso, amenazas o intimidación, que se *dirige* a uno o más alumnos y que *ha tenido*, o se *puede* anticipar razonablemente que tendrá, uno o más de los siguientes efectos:"



...ya sea físic*a* o verbal---,ya sean comunicaciones escritas, verbales o enviadas con soporte electrónico.....  que se consideren violencia motivada por...., dirigidos a ....hayan tenido o se pueda anticipar que tendrán ...

Mira la coincidencia de número y género.

He sugerido conduct*a* físic*a*...porque es el último sustantivo usado.

_Acto electrónico_ me suena raro en español.


----------



## Amapolas

Magazine said:


> _Acto electrónico_ me suena raro en español.


De acuerdo. También podría valer "enviadas por un medio electrónico".


Magazine said:


> He sugerido conduct*a* físic*a*...porque es el último sustantivo usado.


NinaDee, esto es porque "conducta", al ser el último sustantivo usado, es el sustantivo más cercano al adjetivo físico/a. Entiendo que tú posiblemente te hayas guiado por el primero, que era "acto", pero normalmente nos regimes por la cercanía y no por el orden de aparición en la frase.


----------



## NinaDee

¡Gracias Magazine y Amapolas! 



Magazine said:


> He sugerido conduct*a* físic*a*...porque es el último sustantivo usado.


Si tradujera la oración como "cualquier acto o conducta física o verbal", con los adjetivos directamente después de los sustantivos, definitivamente usaría el adjetivo femenino. Sin embargo, pensaba que, por la introducción de una cláusula diferente que separa los adjetivos de los sustantivos ("ya sea..."), se debe usar el sustantivo masculino para que concuerde con los dos sustantivos. Quizás me equivoque. 



Magazine said:


> dirigidos a


Supongo que debería ser en plural como dices, porque aunque el texto dice "cualquier acto *o* conducta", podría referirse a los dos. 



Amapolas said:


> También podría valer "enviadas por un medio electrónico".


Me gusta esta opción, Amapolas. 



Magazine said:


> hayan tenido o se pueda anticipar que tendrán ...


Y bueno, volviendo a la pregunta original sobre el uso del subjuntivo, ¿por qué se usa el subjuntivo acá? Pensaba que para las definiciones, no se usa (excepto en el caso que mencioné arriba, con la provisión de ejemplos, es decir, "incluyendo...").


----------



## Amapolas

NinaDee said:


> Y bueno, volviendo a la pregunta original sobre el uso del subjuntivo, ¿por qué se usa el subjuntivo acá? Pensaba que para las definiciones, no se usa (excepto en el caso que mencioné arriba, con la provisión de ejemplos, es decir, "incluyendo...").


Esperemos que alguien con un conocimiento más profundo de la gramática te lo pueda responder. Por mi parte, te digo que para mí tanto el subjuntivo como el indicativo funcionan en esta oración: que se dirige o que se dirija.


----------



## Circunflejo

Magazine said:


> He sugerido conduct*a* físic*a*...porque es el último sustantivo usado.





Amapolas said:


> NinaDee, esto es porque "conducta", al ser el último sustantivo usado, es el sustantivo más cercano al adjetivo físico/a. Entiendo que tú posiblemente te hayas guiado por el primero, que era "acto", pero normalmente nos regimes por la cercanía y no por el orden de aparición en la frase.


Léanse ambos las reglas de concordancia nominal de adjetivos pospuestos a sustantivos unidos por la conjunción o que proporciona el DPD.


NinaDee said:


> Si tradujera la oración como "cualquier acto o conducta física o verbal", con los adjetivos directamente después de los sustantivos, definitivamente usaría el adjetivo femenino. Sin embargo, pensaba que, por la introducción de una cláusula diferente que separa los adjetivos de los sustantivos ("ya sea..."), se debe usar el sustantivo masculino para que concuerde con los dos sustantivos. Quizás me equivoque.


 La cláusula que has introducido no cambia la concordancia. Dicho esto, te invito a ti también a que leas las reglas de concordancia que rigen en estos casos (el 3.4 de concordancia en el DPD).


NinaDee said:


> communications made in writing or by means of an electronic act


...comunicaciones (realizadas) por escrito o por vía electrónica...


NinaDee said:


> which *are directed*





NinaDee said:


> que se *dirige*


Are es plural y dirige es singular por lo que tienes que revisar eso.


NinaDee said:


> y que *ha tenido*


 No hay y en el original en inglés.


NinaDee said:


> Sin embargo, en el resto de la oración, me parece que esos verbos forman parte de la definición en sí, y por lo tanto, no se necesita el subjuntivo.


Aquí hay un par de cuestiones diferentes. En primer lugar, es discutible la interpretación de que forman parte de lo que has denominado la definición en sí. En segundo lugar, eso de que en una definición no se usa el subjuntivo no se ajusta a la realidad.


----------



## NinaDee

Circunflejo said:


> Dicho esto, te invito a ti también a que leas las reglas de concordancia que rigen en estos casos (el 3.4 de concordancia en el DPD).


Tienes razón, Circunflejo, pensaba en las reglas para una oración que contenga dos sustantivos unidos por "y" (es decir, consideré las palabras "acto" y "conducta" como una sola unidad, con un adjetivo que solo concuerda con el segundo adjetivo) cuando dije esto: "Si tradujera la oración como "cualquier acto o conducta física o verbal", con los adjetivos directamente después de los sustantivos, definitivamente usaría el adjetivo femenino". ¿Tendría que ser entonces "'Hostigamiento' se refiere a cualquier acto o conducta grave*s* o constante*s* —ya sea*n* físico*s* o verbal*es*—..."? No estoy segura si "sea" debe cambiar a "sean" por los adjetivos en plural. 

Sin embargo, en la sección del DPD que citaste, también dice:
"Solo en contextos en que no haya duda de que el adjetivo se refiere a todos los sustantivos coordinados es admisible, aunque menos recomendable, que el adjetivo concuerde solo con el más próximo: _«El baño o la ducha diaria son altamente beneficiosos para quien los practica»_ (VV. AA. _Tercera edad_ [Esp. 1986]); _«El padre o la madre fumadora se ha de esconder en el lavabo para sustraerse a la mirada inquisidora de sus propios hijos»_ (_Vanguardia_ [Esp.] 1.6.94)"
Creo que está claro que los adjetivos singulares se refieren a los dos sustantivos, según el contexto. 



Circunflejo said:


> La cláusula que has introducido no cambia la concordancia.


Respecto a esta parte, digamos que la oración empieza así: "'Bullying' means any act or conducta that is physical or verbal..." Creo que en ese caso, la introducción de una nueva cláusula con "que" significa que los adjetivos subsecuentes deben ir en el masculino singular: "'Hostigamiento' se refiere a cualquier acto o conducta que sea físic*o* o verbal..." ¿O tendría que ser "cualquier acto o conducta que sean físicos o verbales", para expresar que esas cualidades pueden referirse tanto al acto como a la conducta?



Circunflejo said:


> Are es plural y dirige es singular por lo que tienes que revisar eso.


Tienes razón. Aunque el texto dice "which are directed", para mí suena mejor en inglés "Bullying' means any severe or pervasive physical or verbal act or conduct...which *is* directed...", así que traduje la oración como si dijera "is directed". 



Circunflejo said:


> En segundo lugar, eso de que en una definición no se usa el subjuntivo no se ajusta a la realidad.


Bueno, esto probablemente es cierto, pero todavía no me queda claro si en este caso hay que usar subjuntivo o indicativo. Magazine dice subjuntivo, Amapolas dice cualquiera de los dos y no estoy segura cuál es tu postura, Circunflejo. 

Quería dar unos ejemplos más de definiciones para tratar de aclarar el asunto de indicativo/subjuntivo:
1. Original: "For purposes of this clause, 'cyber sexual bullying' means the dissemination of, or the solicitation or incitement to disseminate, a photograph or other visual recording by a pupil to another pupil or to school personnel by means of an electronic act that *has or can be reasonably predicted to have* one or more of the effects described in subparagraphs (i) to (iv), inclusive, of paragraph (1)"
Mi intento: "A los efectos de esta cláusula, 'ciberacoso sexual' significa la distribución, la solicitud para distribuir o la incitación a distribuir una fotografía u otra grabación visual, por parte de un alumno a otro alumno o al personal escolar mediante una comunicación por vía electrónica, que *ocasiona*, o que se *puede* anticipar razonablemente que ocasionará, uno o más de los efectos descritos en los subpárrafos (i) a (iv) del párrafo (1)"

2. Original: "'False profile' means a profile of a fictitious pupil or a profile *using* the likeness or attributes of an actual pupil *other than* the pupil who *created* the false profile"
Mi intento: “'Perfil falso' se refiere al perfil de un alumno ficticio, o a un perfil que *usa* el retrato o los atributos de un alumno real que no *sea* el que *haya* creado dicho perfil"
En este ejemplo, estoy casi segura de que "sea" y "haya" son correctos; solo dudo si debería ser "usa" o "use". 

3. Original: “'Credible impersonation' means to knowingly and without consent impersonate a pupil for the purpose of bullying the pupil and such that another pupil *would reasonably believe, or has reasonably believed*, that the pupil was or is the pupil who was impersonated"
Mi intento: “'Suplantación creíble' significa suplantar intencionalmente y sin autorización a un alumno para hostigarlo, de tal modo que otro alumno *podría *creer o *ha* creído razonablemente que el impostor era o es el alumno suplantado"
Sé que el texto original dice "would reasonably believe" y no "could reasonably believe", pero me suena más "podría creer" que "creería".

Mil gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## Amapolas

Circunflejo said:


> Léanse ambos las reglas de concordancia nominal de adjetivos pospuestos a sustantivos unidos por la conjunción o que proporciona el DPD.


A ver si nos iluminas, amigo, porque según el DPD es admisible la coordinación que propusimos. Y según el mundo real, es así como se usa en el habla habitual -no académica- de la mayoría de los hablantes medianamente cultos.


----------



## Circunflejo

Amapolas said:


> A ver si nos iluminas, amigo, porque según el DPD es admisible la coordinación que propusimos.


Sí, pero menos recomendable y, según lo entiendo yo, solo en el supuesto de que la disyuntiva se interprete como excluyente; no en el supuesto de que se interprete como equivalente. Con la respuesta de @NinaDee, queda claro que la interpretación que se ha de dar a la disyuntiva es excluyente por lo que es cierto que sí que sería admisible (aunque menos recomendable), pero refrescar las reglas de concordancia nunca viene mal, ¿verdad?



NinaDee said:


> Respecto a esta parte, digamos que la oración empieza así: "'Bullying' means any act or conducta that is physical or verbal..." Creo que en ese caso, la introducción de una nueva cláusula con "que" significa que los adjetivos subsecuentes deben ir en el masculino singular: "'Hostigamiento' se refiere a cualquier acto o conducta que sea físic*o* o verbal..." ¿O tendría que ser "cualquier acto o conducta que sean físicos o verbales", para expresar que esas cualidades pueden referirse tanto al acto como a la conducta?


En estos casos acostumbra a no ponerse el verbo. Cualquier acto o conducta, físicos o verbales,...



NinaDee said:


> Quería dar unos ejemplos más de definiciones para tratar de aclarar el asunto de indicativo/subjuntivo:


 1 and 3 subjunctive.


NinaDee said:


> En este ejemplo, estoy casi segura de que "sea" y "haya" son correctos; solo dudo si debería ser "usa" o "use".


 If you use sea and haya, you should use use. But you may use usa and ...que no es quien ha creado...


----------



## NinaDee

NinaDee said:


> ¿Tendría que ser entonces "'Hostigamiento' se refiere a cualquier acto o conducta grave*s* o constante*s* —ya sea*n* físico*s* o verbal*es*—..."? No estoy segura si "sea" debe cambiar a "sean" por los adjetivos en plural.


Perdón, Circunflejo, todavía no me queda clara la respuesta a esta pregunta.



Circunflejo said:


> Sí, pero menos recomendable y, según lo entiendo yo, solo en el supuesto de que la disyuntiva se interprete como excluyente; no en el supuesto de que se interprete como equivalente. Con la respuesta de @NinaDee, queda claro que la interpretación que se ha de dar a la disyuntiva es excluyente por lo que es cierto que sí que sería admisible (aunque menos recomendable)


No estoy segura de haber entendido esta parte. Supongo que una disyuntiva excluyente sería en forma de "sustantivo o sustantivo", cuando se refiere o al primer sustantivo o al segundo sustantivo, pero no a los dos; ¿y una disyuntiva equivalente sería en forma de "sustantivo o sustantivo", cuando se refiere al primer sustantivo y/o al segundo sustantivo? ¿Dices que la oración original en cuestión es excluyente porque la interpreté como "act or conduct which *is* directed to", con el verbo en singular (lo que implica o uno o el otro)? ¿Y solo en el caso de ser una disyuntiva excluyente es posible (pero menos recomendable) usar la construcción recomendada por Magazine y Amapolas (en la que el adjetivo solo concuerda con el segundo sustantivo)?



Circunflejo said:


> En estos casos acostumbra a no ponerse el verbo. Cualquier acto o conducta, físicos o verbales


Ah ok.   



Circunflejo said:


> 1 and 3 subjunctive.


Hmm ok. Y en el ejemplo original, ¿también subjuntivo?



Circunflejo said:


> If you use sea and haya, you should use use. But you may use usa and ...que no es quien ha creado...


¿Cuál es la diferencia en el significado entre usar subjuntivo o indicativo en este caso?

¡Gracias nuevamente!


----------



## Circunflejo

NinaDee said:


> Perdón, Circunflejo, todavía no me queda clara la respuesta a esta pregunta.


I'd say sean.


NinaDee said:


> ¿Y solo en el caso de ser una disyuntiva excluyente es posible (pero menos recomendable) usar la construcción recomendada por Magazine y Amapolas (en la que el adjetivo solo concuerda con el segundo sustantivo)?


Así lo entiendo yo, pero puede que esté equivocado. Lo que sí que está totalmente claro es que, en cualquier caso, esa es, entre las opciones aceptadas, la menos recomendable.


NinaDee said:


> ¿Cuál es la diferencia en el significado entre usar subjuntivo o indicativo en este caso?


 Básicamente es una cuestión de estilo.


NinaDee said:


> disyuntiva excluyente sería en forma de "sustantivo o sustantivo", cuando se refiere o al primer sustantivo o al segundo sustantivo, pero no a los dos;





NinaDee said:


> una disyuntiva equivalente sería en forma de "sustantivo o sustantivo", cuando se refiere al primer sustantivo y/o al segundo sustantivo


Cuando ambos sustantivos hacen referencia a una misma cosa. Por ejemplo, el cerdo o gorrino... el burro o asno...


----------



## NinaDee

Circunflejo said:


> Así lo entiendo yo, pero puede que esté equivocado.


Entonces, en una disyuntiva en forma de "sustantivo o sustantivo", cuando se refiere al primero sustantivo *y/o* al segundo sustantivo (no sé el nombre de este término), ¿no es posible dicha construcción recomendada por Magazine y Amapolas?

La única otra cosa que no me queda clara es tu postura, Circunflejo, sobre el ejemplo original: si hay que usar subjuntivo o indicativo, o si también es cuestión de estilo. ¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## Rocko!

NinaDee said:


> Mi intento: “'Hostigamiento' *se *refiere a...


Ese inicio, para mí, lo define todo: el subjuntivo acompaña muy bien a esta forma de redactar que, si no me equivoco, es voz pasiva (y si me equivoco, entonces es algo parecido a la voz pasiva).

Se nota mejor si resumimos, todavía más, la idea:
'Hostigamiento' se refiere a cualquier acto o conducta... que *se considere* violencia, motivada por odio, acoso, amenazas o intimidación, la cual *es dirigida* a uno o más alumnos...

Pero no voy a acompletar ese estilo, porque no es mío.
Así lo escribiría yo:

_El "hostigamiento" es cualquier conducta física o verbal de tipo grave o invasivo, incluidas las comunicaciones hechas por escrito o acciones que se hacen a través de los medios electrónicos, y puede consistir en una o en más acciones perpetradas por un alumno o por un grupo de alumnos, y que se considerarían violencia motivada por odio o por deseos de acosar, o, bien, amenazas o intimidación, las cuales van dirigidas en contra de uno o más alumnos, los cuales ya presentan o puede predecirse, justificadamente, que presentarán el efecto o efectos siguientes:_

En mi texto, la palabra cuya concordancia es caprichosa es "considerarían"; pero no hay nada perfecto en la vida.

Saludos.


----------



## Circunflejo

NinaDee said:


> Entonces, en una disyuntiva en forma de "sustantivo o sustantivo", cuando se refiere al primero sustantivo *y/o* al segundo sustantivo (no sé el nombre de este término), ¿no es posible dicha construcción recomendada por Magazine y Amapolas?





Circunflejo said:


> Así lo entiendo yo, pero puede que esté equivocado.





NinaDee said:


> La única otra cosa que no me queda clara es tu postura, Circunflejo, sobre el ejemplo original: si hay que usar subjuntivo o indicativo, o si también es cuestión de estilo.


¿En cuál de los verbos que se incluyen en el ejemplo?


----------



## NinaDee

Circunflejo said:


> ¿En cuál de los verbos que se incluyen en el ejemplo?



Consideran/consideren, dirige/dirija, ha/haya tenido, se puede/pueda anticipar (los verbos en negrita)

¡Gracias!


----------



## NinaDee

Perdón Rocko, se me olvidó responderte. ¿También acompañan bien el subjuntivo la palabra "significa" o la frase "se define como" (en lugar de "se refiere a")? Tu traducción suena muy elegante jeje. ¿Entonces usaste indicativo por la palabra "es" (el hostigamiento es...)?


----------



## NinaDee

Rocko! said:


> la cual *es dirigida* a uno o más alumnos...


¿No tendría que ser "el cual", aunque el último sustantivo "conducta" es femenina, para que se refiera a los dos sustantivos? Este es un ejemplo de la introducción de otra cláusula a la cual me refería anteriormente. Pensaba que en casos así hay que usar la forma masculina.

Y después de la introducción de una cláusula nueva con "el/la cual", ya veo que se usa indicativo. Si fuera "que se dirija" supongo que se usaría subjuntivo según tu explicación.


----------



## Rocko!

NinaDee said:


> ¿También acompañan bien el subjuntivo la palabra "significa" o la frase "se define como" (en lugar de "se refiere a")? ¿Entonces usaste indicativo por la palabra "es" (el hostigamiento es...)?


Bueno, ahora ya no pienso que sea el "_se_", sino el "incluyendo": _incluyendo las que se consideren_ (porque no se incluyen las que finalmente no se consideren); es que siento que "incluyendo"+"considerar", a mí me provoca el deseo de expresarme con el subjuntivo porque estoy haciendo valoraciones (incluyendo y descartando posibilidades "según"). 


NinaDee said:


> ¿No tendría que ser "el cual", aunque el último sustantivo "conducta" es femenina, para que se refiera a los dos sustantivos? Este es un ejemplo de la introducción de otra cláusula a la cual me refería anteriormente. Pensaba que en casos así hay que usar la forma masculina.


Es difícil de determinar  porque las cláusulas son largas y la mente se pierde, así que creo que tienes razón, ya no hacemos la concordancia más correcta sino la que nos parece más adecuada, aunque al final, tengo solamente géneros femeninos: "conducta", "comunicaciones", "acciones", y me parece (ayyyyy) que hice la concordancia con "acciones". Me parece rarísimo que estuve leyendo y releyendo hasta que lo pude concluir.


NinaDee said:


> Y después de la introducción de una cláusula nueva con "el/la cual", ya veo que se usa indicativo. Si fuera "que se dirija" supongo que se usaría subjuntivo según tu explicación.


Evité el subjuntivo al redactar "pueden"+infinitivo (pueden consistir en), pero si hubiera usado el subjuntivo entonces sí hubiese escrito "pueden"+"que"+"consistan".

Creo que el uso del subjuntivo es como el uso de cualquier tiempo, se elige de acuerdo a la forma personal de hablar. En Miami ya no lo quieren usar o ya no pueden, dicen algunos rumores  (estoy bromeando pero algo hay de verdad).


----------



## Circunflejo

NinaDee said:


> Consideran/consideren, dirige/dirija, ha/haya tenido, se puede/pueda anticipar (los verbos en negrita)


Creo que prefiero la definición con todos los verbos en subjuntivo aunque es cierto que el indicativo podría funcionar en algunos casos..., pero cada cual tiene un idiolecto y en el mío, en este caso, irían todos en subjuntivo.


----------



## NinaDee

Rocko! said:


> Bueno, ahora ya no pienso que sea el "_se_", sino el "incluyendo": _incluyendo las que se consideren_ (porque no se incluyen las que finalmente no se consideren); es que siento que "incluyendo"+"considerar", a mí me provoca el deseo de expresarme con el subjuntivo porque estoy haciendo valoraciones (incluyendo y descartando posibilidades "según").


Bueno sí, creo que tiene sentido: quiere decir "incluyendo ejemplos hipotéticos con estas características" y por eso parece requerir el subjuntivo.



Rocko! said:


> Es difícil de determinar  porque las cláusulas son largas y la mente se pierde, así que creo que tienes razón, ya no hacemos la concordancia más correcta sino la que nos parece más adecuada


¿Pero quieres decir, entonces, que la "concordancia más correcta" es "la cual", para que concuerde con el último sustantivo? ¿Sería igual si la oración fuera "'Hostigamiento' se refiere a cualquier acto o conducta *en* *la que*"?



Rocko! said:


> Evité el subjuntivo al redactar "pueden"+infinitivo (pueden consistir en), pero si hubiera usado el subjuntivo entonces sí hubiese escrito "pueden"+"que"+"consistan".


A ver, ¿no tendría que ser "pued*e* que consistan" (no "pueden que consistan")? A mi entender, "puede que + subjuntivo" es "may + verbo".



Rocko! said:


> la cual *es dirigida* a uno o más alumnos...


Y bueno, me refería a esta parte, no a la parte en tu traducción.  Me parece que, después de separar una cláusula con coma e introducir la frase "el/la cual", se usa indicativo, independientemente de si anteriormente en la oración se usaba subjuntivo. ¿Es correcto eso?



Rocko! said:


> Creo que el uso del subjuntivo es como el uso de cualquier tiempo, se elige de acuerdo a la forma personal de hablar. En Miami ya no lo quieren usar o ya no pueden, dicen algunos rumores  (estoy bromeando pero algo hay de verdad).


Jaja pues, me ayudaría más si supiera una regla más concreta.  No me sorprendería si fuera verdad lo de Miami. Debe haber mucho espanglish por allá.



Circunflejo said:


> Creo que prefiero la definición con todos los verbos en subjuntivo aunque es cierto que el indicativo podría funcionar en algunos casos..., pero cada cual tiene un idiolecto y en el mío, en este caso, irían todos en subjuntivo.


Gracias Circunflejo. ¿También se usaría subjuntivo si, en vez de la frase "se refiere a", usáramos "es" o "se define como"?

¡Muchas gracias a los dos!


----------



## Circunflejo

NinaDee said:


> ¿También se usaría subjuntivo si, en vez de la frase "se refiere a", usáramos "es" o "se define como"?


Seguiría usándolo con el primer verbo. Con los otros tres, podrías usar indicativo o subjuntivo.


----------



## Rocko!

Sí, Nina. Volviendo a la pregunta original, es verdad, no se acostumbra usar subjuntivo en definiciones de palabras o conceptos, y entonces lo que sucede con tu texto es que aborda demasiadas posibilidades del tipo "cosas que podrían ser o no ser", ya que habla de que si un estudiante o un grupo de estudiantes, que si un efecto o una lista de efectos, y aunque no lo dicen así como lo estoy diciendo, esa es la organización mental de ideas que tuvo la persona que redactó la definición en inglés, como bien lo señalaste al marcar con letras negritas:  "which *would be* deemed" &  "that *has or can be*".
Eso se tendría que traducir con subjuntivos, forzosamente, para conservar los "nuances".


----------



## NinaDee

Circunflejo said:


> Seguiría usándolo con el primer verbo. Con los otros tres, podrías usar indicativo o subjuntivo.


Circunflejo, ¿podrías explicar por qué ofrece el uso del verbo "es" o la frase "se define como" la opción de usar o indicativo o subjuntivo con los otros tres verbos? Gracias.  



Rocko! said:


> Sí, Nina. Volviendo a la pregunta original, es verdad, no se acostumbra usar subjuntivo en definiciones de palabras o conceptos, y entonces lo que sucede con tu texto es que aborda demasiadas posibilidades del tipo "cosas que podrían ser o no ser", ya que habla de que si un estudiante o un grupo de estudiantes, que si un efecto o una lista de efectos, y aunque no lo dicen así como lo estoy diciendo, esa es la organización mental de ideas que tuvo la persona que redactó la definición en inglés, como bien lo señalaste al marcar con letras negritas: "which *would be* deemed" & "that *has or can be*".
> Eso se tendría que traducir con subjuntivos, forzosamente, para conservar los "nuances".


Gracias Rocko, eso tiene sentido.   Pero todavía no me quedan claras estas dos preguntas:
1. ¿Pero quieres decir, entonces, que la "concordancia más correcta" es "la cual", para que concuerde con el último sustantivo? ¿Sería igual si la oración fuera "'Hostigamiento' se refiere a cualquier acto o conducta *en* *la que*"?
2. Me parece que, después de separar una cláusula con coma e introducir la frase "el/la cual", se usa indicativo, independientemente de si anteriormente en la oración se usaba subjuntivo. ¿Es correcto eso?

¡Gracias a los dos!


----------



## Circunflejo

NinaDee said:


> ¿podrías explicar por qué ofrece el uso del verbo "es" o la frase "se define como" la opción de usar o indicativo o subjuntivo con los otros tres verbos?


Prefiero abstenerme de dar una explicación porque tendría que construir una explicación _ad hoc_ y seguramente tendría (demasiadas) lagunas. No obstante, sospecho que la clásica dicotomía certeza/incerteza juega un papel relevante.


----------



## Rocko!

NinaDee said:


> Pero todavía no me quedan claras estas dos preguntas:
> 1. ¿Pero quieres decir, entonces, que la "concordancia más correcta" es "la cual", para que concuerde con el último sustantivo? ¿Sería igual si la oración fuera "'Hostigamiento' se refiere a cualquier acto o conducta *en* *la que*"?


Sí, no es obligatorio ni recomendado o aconsejado, pero sí es normal que la concordancia se realice con el último sustantivo. Y qué mejor ejemplo que una definición hecha por la RAE:


> *gasolina*
> Del ingl. _gasoline_, de _gas _'gas', -_ol _'-ol' e -_ine _'-ina'.
> 1. f. *Mezcla *de hidrocarburos líquidos volátiles e inflamables, más *ligeros *que el gasóleo, *obtenidos *de la destilación del crudo de petróleo y su posterior tratamiento químico, *que se usa* como *combustible *en algunos tipos de motores.


Link a la entrada del diccionario: gasolina
¿Observaste que esa definición redactada por la RAE comienza con un sustantivo singular femenino pero las concordancias se hacen con los sustantivos plurales masculinos y, al final, se vuelve a hacer concordancia con el primer sustantivo singular femenino?

Pero si quisiéramos, hacemos una única concordancia:

1. f. *Mezcla *de hidrocarburos líquidos volátiles e inflamables, más *ligera *que el gasóleo, *obtenida *de la destilación del crudo de petróleo y su posterior tratamiento químico, *que se usa* como *combustible *en algunos tipos de motores.

¿Viste?, no hay ningún rigor.  (eso debe ser horrible tanto para los estudiantes principiantes como para los avanzados).



NinaDee said:


> 2. Me parece que, después de separar una cláusula con coma e introducir la frase "el/la cual", se usa indicativo, independientemente de si anteriormente en la oración se usaba subjuntivo. ¿Es correcto eso?


Sin analizarlo a fondo, diría que sí, que tienes razón en tu conclusión.


----------



## S.V.

Here in 25.11*q* they mention generic nouns can go with the indicative, as an exception. So on one hand, _cualquier_ is non-specific and usually goes with the SUBJ, but when the speaker says your sentence they can see it happen regularly (_acts like that do exist_). These can still work with the_ always so _I mentioned here. _Describing_ their qualities does not sound illogical, even if they are not specific images, because_ any act _or _a student _give us a generic image of something that _can_ happen or_ often_ happens.


----------



## Circunflejo

Rocko! said:


> Pero si quisiéramos, hacemos una única concordancia:
> 
> 1. f. *Mezcla *de hidrocarburos líquidos volátiles e inflamables, más *ligera *que el gasóleo, *obtenida *de la destilación del crudo de petróleo y su posterior tratamiento químico, *que se usa* como *combustible *en algunos tipos de motores.


Eso implica cambiar el significado de la definición. En la que citaste del diccionario, son los hidrocarburos líquidos, volátiles e inflamables los que son más ligeros que el gasóleo y los que son obtenidos de la destilación del crudo del petróleo. Sin embargo, en esta que propones ahora, es la mezcla de dichos hidrocarburos la que es más ligera que el gasóleo y la que se obtiene de la destilación del crudo del petróleo.


----------



## Rocko!

Circunflejo said:


> Eso implica cambiar el significado de la definición. En la que citaste del diccionario, son los hidrocarburos líquidos, volátiles e inflamables los que son más ligeros que el gasóleo y los que son obtenidos de la destilación del crudo del petróleo. Sin embargo, en esta que propones ahora, es la mezcla de dichos hidrocarburos la que es más ligera que el gasóleo y la que se obtiene de la destilación del crudo del petróleo.


Sí; cambia el significado, pero sigue siendo cierto que la mezcla (la gasolina) es más ligera que el gasóleo.
Lo importante era que Nina viera que la definición no hace concordancia en ningún momento con la palabra "gasolina", sino con el primer sustantivo u otros sustantivos que definen o están presentes en la definición de "gasolina", pues recordemos que Nina tiene la duda de por qué en la definición de "hostigamiento", no todas las concordancias se hacen con "hostigamiento" (Nina nos cuestiona si no deberían de hacerse todas las concordancias con hostigamiento).
Sí, hice trampilla con la gasolina (me atrapaste), pero el asunto iba enfocado a esta otra cuestión.
Saludos.


----------



## Circunflejo

Rocko! said:


> Nina tiene la duda de por qué en la definición de "hostigamiento", no todas las concordancias se hacen con "hostigamiento"


Eso sería asunto para otro hilo puesto que este, en teoría, iba sobre el uso del subjuntivo.


----------



## Rocko!

Circunflejo said:


> Eso sería asunto para otro hilo puesto que este, en teoría, iba sobre el uso del subjuntivo.


Mira hasta cuando lo viniste a mencionar : después de que ambos...


----------



## NinaDee

Rocko! said:


> Sin analizarlo a fondo, diría que sí, que tienes razón en tu conclusión.


Gracias, Rocko.   



S.V. said:


> Here in 25.11*q* they mention generic nouns can go with the indicative, as an exception. So on one hand, _cualquier_ is non-specific and usually goes with the SUBJ, but when the speaker says your sentence they can see it happen regularly (_acts like that do exist_). These can still work with the_ always so _I mentioned here. _Describing_ their qualities does not sound illogical, even if they are not specific images, because_ any act _or _a student _give us a generic image of something that _can_ happen or_ often_ happens.


That is super interesting, S.V. Like you said, though, the cases with the indicative are the exception, and these types of sentences tend to go with the subjunctive. It's probably safer for me to stick with the subjunctive.  



Rocko! said:


> Nina nos cuestiona si no deberían de hacerse todas las concordancias con hostigamiento


En realidad mi pregunta era si "el/la cual" tenía que concordar con la palabra masculina "acto" o la palabra femenina "conducta"; si el orden de los sustantivos exigió la concordancia con el último sustantivo (femenino) o con el sustantivo masculino por defecto. Pero acá parece que la concordancia debería ser con el sustantivo masculino:



Rocko! said:


> Sí, no es obligatorio ni recomendado o aconsejado, pero sí es normal que la concordancia se realice con el último sustantivo. Y qué mejor ejemplo que una definición hecha por la RAE:



¡Gracias chicos!


----------

